# Presurcukr's pic's



## presurcukr (Jun 20, 2009)

*unknown (A.junodi??)*

do not know what this one is so here are some picks please help. may be mozambque?junodi?:?


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi
It defenetly looks Augacephalus sp.
I'm not too sure on the difference between the two tho.
Very nice T by the way


----------



## seanbond (Jun 20, 2009)

mozambique female, nice one
these seem to be coming up everywhere, i need a male


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 20, 2009)

got this one for 10$ and one that may be gravid for 30$


----------



## seanbond (Jun 20, 2009)

wow thats cheap!!
good luck wit the sac.


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 25, 2010)

*B. baumgarteni*

here he is new from his molt


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice colors.


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 25, 2010)

*Xenesthis immanis*

I love this little devil


----------



## Abby (Feb 25, 2010)

Ohhhh it's so beautiful! 
I am actually picking up an X. immanis sling this Saturday.  
I can't wait


----------



## mdub (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow - very cool coloration! Have never seen one of those for sale here...


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wait till he gets his mature colors. This is one beautiful bug.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome man. I would love this species but its to pricey for me. Maybe one day.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorgeous T man. Reminds me of b.emilia kinda


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 26, 2010)

just wait till he is mature bit different than emilia


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't wait man.


----------



## Kamikaze (Feb 27, 2010)

Xenesthis is a fantastic genus. :drool: I hope the prices go down though


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 7, 2010)

*threat pose with "venom"*

this Ephobopus uatuman was* MAD*


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 7, 2010)

Come on man she just wants a kiss.;P


----------



## fatich (Mar 7, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Come on man she just wants a kiss.;P


so kiss her


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 7, 2010)

2 more pic's she is pissed


----------



## 8legedemily (Mar 7, 2010)

We were just doing a little house cleaning and she was saying *GET OUT OF MY ROOM*


----------



## Teal (Mar 7, 2010)

*What a lovely girl! 

Well.. lovely looking hehe *


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 20, 2010)

*P.chordatus*

just a couple of pic's


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 21, 2010)

*My "Goldie"*

just a few of my golden knee T


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 21, 2010)

...................


----------



## Terry D (Mar 21, 2010)

*Nice T*

Pressure cooker, Nice specimen! How big is she? I've heard nothing but good about pulchripes. Among a couple others, I'm looking at getting another Grammo or two way down the road but gonna stay at 7 spiders for now.

Thanks for sharing,

Terry


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 21, 2010)

She is just at 6" and is one of the nicest T's I own.Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata are by far one of the most handleable species if you ask me.


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 21, 2010)

aww what a cutie!  love that action shot at the end


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 21, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> aww what a cutie!  love that action shot at the end


She was "like this is enough man let me go home" and crawled back in herself.


----------



## lovebug (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the look of these T's I am planning on getting some myself. Beautiful T!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome lookin T man.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice gold knees!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome I need a few of these man!


----------



## lovebug (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice pics, I can't wait to see how it matures!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2010)

got one of these too, awesome spida!


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 28, 2010)

*Holothele tachira*

This is my Venezuela blueleg


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet man!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 28, 2010)

nice pick up!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pic of a sweet T... tnx for sharing..


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome you caught the "gasoline on water" iridescence of the abdomen!
I have Holothele sp. "Norte de Satander" that look very similar...very fast and beauty species..
Nice pics!


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 28, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> ...very fast and beauty species..
> Nice pics!


Fast is an understatement. This one bolted just after the pics and was across the room in a blink of an eye.I caught her just before she got to the wall.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 28, 2010)

nice color one!


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2010)

*Wow!! Stunning T! *


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*Am I having a Flash-back*

 - Jason


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice spider, but it's not a described (or identified) species, so it should be called _Holothele_ sp. "Tachira". I'm guessing Tachira refers to Táchira: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Táchira_(state)


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 29, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Nice spider, but it's not a described (or identified) species, so it should be called _Holothele_ sp. "Tachira". I'm guessing Tachira refers to Táchira: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Táchira_(state)


Sorry for my omission of "sp." it was an oversight. What I should have posted is Holothele sp. venezuela / tachira


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 29, 2010)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens ...*

my gbb.....


----------



## Abby (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh so, so, so beautiful!


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice colors. I can't wait for my two to get those bright blue legs.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful. I love the sling and the adult colors.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 6, 2010)

*Eucratoscelus pachypus*

This is my new Stoutleg Baboon Thanx Beetleman


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 6, 2010)

a few new pic's


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 6, 2010)

...What a NOOB...that wasn't Venom...That was extra LIP GLOSS... Everyone knows that...


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 6, 2010)

8legedemily said:


> We were just doing a little house cleaning and she was saying *GET OUT OF MY ROOM*


 You're grounded! No waxworms for a whole week! 

 Very cool. She was dripping with venom in anticipation of getting those fangs inside something.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 6, 2010)

god I want one.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 6, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> god I want one.


Yeah T I thought of you when I picked her up (I know you love the baboons)


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2010)

*Gorgeous!

I never ever should have gotten rid of mine! But I was young and didn't know any better  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 7, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> Yeah T I thought of you when I picked her up (I know you love the baboons)


You see another. Let me know.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice! Our MF just molted yesterday (first time in over a year!) and her back legs are jet black. They're such a fantastic species.

Cass


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 9, 2010)

*Lampropelma Violaceopes*

My Lampropelma Violaceopes "Singapore Blue" just molted :clap: I knew she was female!!! Just look at her color.


----------



## titus (Apr 9, 2010)

What a beauty.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 9, 2010)

Dang dude she is smokin!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful man, she's a stunner!  How'd she go, did she behave herself?


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 10, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Beautiful man, she's a stunner!  How'd she go, did she behave herself?


She was easy no trouble  at all. Moved her to a nice new home


----------



## Beardo (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice! I need to get one of these myself (again) lol.


----------



## PsychoSpider (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope mine's female,just picked one up today.BTW,Great pics


----------



## micheldied (Apr 10, 2010)

hopefully both of mine end up female,or at least one of em.
shes a beauty.
how big is she?


----------



## lovebug (Apr 10, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL T!!!!!!


----------



## 161 (Apr 11, 2010)

Really nice species. Gonna get it as my second T, since where it's found is just the neighboring country  .. Say, does the males have darker color? I saw some pix showing bluish instead of purple color. Like this one from arachnophiles.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Violaceopes/Poxicator/L-violaceopes_709.jpg


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 11, 2010)

161 said:


> Really nice species. Gonna get it as my second T, since where it's found is just the neighboring country  .. Say, does the males have darker color? I saw some pix showing bluish instead of purple color. Like this one from arachnophiles.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/Violaceopes/Poxicator/L-violaceopes_709.jpg


I think it's in the lighting as she is darker in the sunlight.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 11, 2010)

micheldied said:


> hopefully both of mine end up female,or at least one of em.
> shes a beauty.
> how big is she?


She is just over 6"


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 11, 2010)

*Black Beauty*

One of my 3 Grammostola pulchra sling


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 11, 2010)

*Avicularia minatrix*

My striped pinktoe sling


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably my favorite avic.


----------



## Teal (Apr 11, 2010)

*Aww, too cute!

Definitely my favourite avic! *


----------



## Ninth (Apr 11, 2010)

so sweet...


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

wow!
talk about radiant!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

gonna be teddy bear black n sum yrs!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

nice colors!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

colors looking sweeet!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

i remem having one of these over 10yrs ago, awesum spidas!


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*Very Sweet!*

Like Pure-cane Suga :} - Jason


----------



## valcan222 (Apr 12, 2010)

NICE pictures!! i am thinking that in one molt my GBB will finaly have some of thoes legs to show off lol!


----------



## Moose9 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice vibrant colors. I have 2 that are about 3", not nearly that vibrant yet.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 12, 2010)

Lookin good brother.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ephebopus cyanognathus*

I just unpacked 2 new Blue Fangs NICE!! Thanks K.T.B.G.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 13, 2010)

You are sure racking up on the Ts man.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep over 200 man, and not stopping any time soon


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 14, 2010)

*Orphnaecus sp.?*

This one came from K.T.B.G. a while ago.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you mean _Orphnaecus_?


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 14, 2010)

*some new pic's*

just a few more pic's


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus nigricolor*

snapped a few pic's


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like a hair kicker:8o


----------



## 8by8 (Apr 14, 2010)

I think my next Pampho. will be a nigicolor. Wonderful genus to work with. Post more pics


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 14, 2010)

Big buggers eh-very nice!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 14, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Do you mean _Orphnaecus_?


he did chris


----------



## Fritz1000 (Apr 14, 2010)

The real _Pamphobeteus nigricolor_ has not X-mas tree.

Greetings


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 14, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Do you mean _Orphnaecus_?


That is what I told my fingers too type where the i and the v came from is beyond me :8o


----------



## seanbond (Apr 15, 2010)

looking reel good man


----------



## presurcukr (May 3, 2010)

*My newest T*

Rescued this one from someone that didn't know how to keep it.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 3, 2010)

Nice looking little H.mac


----------



## TheTsupreme (May 3, 2010)

isnt H.mac white? this looks like a S.cal


----------



## J.huff23 (May 3, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> isnt H.mac white? this looks like a S.cal


When they are adults, yes they are white.

Juviniles and even subadults have an almost brownish/tan color for a while.


----------



## presurcukr (May 3, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> isnt H.mac white? this looks like a S.cal


That's what I thought.So tell me who is it H.mac or S.cal ??I was told H.mac and think it is but it is a little red.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 3, 2010)

Im sticking with H.mac. 

Any other opinions?


----------



## Zoltan (May 3, 2010)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ IMO.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 3, 2010)

*H.maculata 100%*

H.maculata 100%


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 3, 2010)

Indeed 100% Nice looking H. mac... good save.. just rehousd mine last nite... and by the time i got home from work today she.... already started to webb it up...


----------



## presurcukr (May 10, 2010)

I guess I'll start one


----------



## presurcukr (May 10, 2010)

..............


----------



## presurcukr (May 10, 2010)

.............


----------



## presurcukr (May 10, 2010)

................


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 11, 2010)

Very tasteful collection! I love your pede!


----------



## presurcukr (May 12, 2010)

C.darlingi on her sack


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

congrats on the sac! did you breed her?


----------



## presurcukr (May 24, 2010)

*B.smithi new from molt*

Like her new dress?


----------



## presurcukr (May 24, 2010)

.......mmmm


----------



## seanbond (May 25, 2010)

nice lookin smithi molt!


----------



## ocean/blue (May 25, 2010)

Awsome blondi.:}


----------



## presurcukr (May 25, 2010)

ocean/blue said:


> Awsome blondi.:}


She has molted since that pic


----------



## fatich (May 26, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> .......mmmm



Head shot from your centipede


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 6, 2010)

A.versicolor


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 6, 2010)

.............


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 7, 2010)

*C.darlingi fresh slings*

have a few new T's


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 8, 2010)

...............


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 13, 2010)

Acanthoscurria chacoano (Bolivian redrump)& Cyclosternum fasciatum (Costa Rican tiger rump)


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 25, 2011)

new pic's.....


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 6, 2011)

A few more pic's.......


----------



## presurcukr (May 8, 2011)

blue is beautiful.............


----------



## presurcukr (May 16, 2011)

Pedelings.


----------



## presurcukr (Sep 3, 2011)

a few new pic's


----------



## presurcukr (Sep 3, 2011)

more.......


----------



## presurcukr (Sep 3, 2011)

................


----------

